# Snowline?



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Is there a snowline anywhere this year? Man I hope there is we really need one. We dont need a 4th spring in a row not to have one!


----------



## cbirch (Jul 18, 2003)

Check out this link:

http://www.nohrsc.nws.gov/nsa/index.htm ... er_Midwest

Look at the category Snow Depth. Looks like you have to go to the northern 1/2 of ND to get to a snow line.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

We have a bunch on the ground here!
I question that map. I have been fishing near New Town and I can tell you theres more than a centimeter or two on the ground! Never had the ATV stuck in a centimeter of snow before. :lol: 
How much do you SE Nodak boys have?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It doesnt much, so it is looking like the will pile up around carrington again!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We're sure staring down an ugly snowline again this year (with what there is). We need more snow!


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

My dad lives in Jamestown and we have ben Coyote hunting all winter and there is hardly any snow. We hunt south and north of Jamestown and it doesnt look good. Oh well it is what it is.... We will just have to make do with what we got.
Bandhunter


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I dont know guys, but from the looks of it so far. We could have birds staging just south of hiway 2. I guess it doesn't matter where, just as long as they stop somewhere in ND!! Have gun will travel!! :lol:


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

We need snow for a snowline and also to rejevenate the sloughs....these below average snow winters make critical temporary wetlands few and far between in the spring. The one nice thing about the lack of winter snow is that the fields are a lot more accessible during the spring season but it would be really nice to get dumped on....good for snowmobiling too...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Bux, I agree! Since our goose season closed I've been praying for a ton of snow! I'm sick of seeing my favorite duck hunting holes, high and dry!!It helps the spring season too! :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We might get a snow line if we get 24 more inches of snow. This waiting is killing me.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We recieced 3 more in. last night....probably 20 in. so far.

3 feet deep in the cattails.

Turtle Mt. lakes are getting tough to drive around on.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Duxnbux,When wetlands temporarily dry out,it gives aquatic vegitation a chance to germinate,making for a healthier wetland,and more atractive to nesting waterfowl.I know of many marshes that used to be the ideal 50-50 open water & cattails.Now they are huge white capped lakes.But for the snow goose hunting it looks like the snow line,if enough,will be a long ways from home.Oh well,I guess I can sleep in the truck again if the geese are that far away.


----------



## hunter49 (Feb 22, 2004)

Fellows I am in Grand Island Nebraska and the snow line is about gone here. Hope the snows show up here soon getting bores.


----------

